# 411 on Legends FC (Norco)



## HuntersDad (Dec 14, 2021)

My son has received an invitation to join the Legends FC in Norco and wanted to know parents' experiences with the club. Again, please refrain from flame wars.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 15, 2021)

Since your boy was invited to both Legends and SoCal elite, I would suggest to sign for both - if one don't work out, you already have a spot in another


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 15, 2021)

Which coach, team and flight was he given an offer for?


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Dec 15, 2021)

HuntersDad said:


> My son has received an invitation to join the Legends FC in Norco and wanted to know parents' experiences with the club. Again, please refrain from flame wars.


Very competitive club. They construct very competitive teams... but sometimes by blowing up good teams... to make one great/super team. I have some parents from my kid's team who's been with Legends in the past with their older kids. In one example, they blew up a team that won state cup final and assigned each player to other Legends chapters far away to make one super team. I thought it was one off example but I've heard it happens with at least some regularity.. 

Doesn't sound like somewhere I want to be for my kid but certainly if you're a superstar kid and winning trophies and getting that kind of exposure is important to ya, they'll do well.


----------



## Willy Falcon (Dec 16, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Very competitive club. They construct very competitive teams... but sometimes by blowing up good teams... to make one great/super team. I have some parents from my kid's team who's been with Legends in the past with their older kids. In one example, they blew up a team that won state cup final and assigned each player to other Legends chapters far away to make one super team. I thought it was one off example but I've heard it happens with at least some regularity..
> 
> Doesn't sound like somewhere I want to be for my kid but certainly if you're a superstar kid and winning trophies and getting that kind of exposure is important to ya, they'll do well.


I've also been told by numerous people that it feels like a very corporate environment. From what I've been personally exposed to, that's exactly what the vibe is. I have also been told that they blow up good teams left and right. And like most clubs, politics and alliances matter. Another kid may get more minutes and a longer leash to continue to screw up when there is a more capable player on the bench who's parents didn't make the right connections or play the kiss ass game. 

Also, be mindful. Everyone's experience is different. If you ask local competing clubs such as Arsenal. You'll almost always exclusively hear nothing but negative statements. Especially in the middle of recruiting season. Every kid represents $$$.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Dec 16, 2021)

Legends FC is known for the girls program, boys not so much…. Recently I heard they may they get MLS Next so that would definitely attract a better boys pool. But it’s definitely a club with a corporate feel from what I hear.


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 17, 2021)

I have my 04 girl playing there(for 2+ years now) on the RL team and my 02 daughter played there for a few years and it was the best experience we've had so far.  We've played with local clubs, West Coast ECNL, OC Surf, Arsenal and Legends was by far the best club when you factor in training, drama, politics, play time.  Drama was always the issue with other clubs and no drama in 2+ years with Legends.  The top teams (for girls) are very hard to get on and play time is always earned not granted.  I've always seen fair play time depending on the quality of the player.  Dale Ervine and Matt Evans are amazing coaches that always played girls fairly.   In fact, I haven't seen a girls coach play the girls unfairly as of yet.  My girl was toward the bottom of the very good 02 DPL team and she played at least half the game (to give you some perspective).  I.e., if you are not so good and on the top team (which is ECNL now), you might not get much play time so you need to do your homework as a parent to make sure your kid is not the the worst on the team so you get adequate play time.  The girls side is definitely one of the top rated clubs in the nation.  The 04 ECNL team is one of the best in the country.  Not sure about the boys side but I'm hearing that girls are relatively much better than the boys.  I originally thought the same thing as I read above with regards to being corporate and I agree and actually like it now since it keeps things simple and fixes the nasty issues  of some players not paying dues.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 17, 2021)

soccer dude said:


> I have my 04 girl playing there(for 2+ years now) on the RL team and my 02 daughter played there for a few years and it was the best experience we've had so far.  We've played with local clubs, West Coast ECNL, OC Surf, Arsenal and Legends was by far the best club when you factor in training, drama, politics, play time.  Drama was always the issue with other clubs and no drama in 2+ years with Legends.  The top teams (for girls) are very hard to get on and play time is always earned not granted.  I've always seen fair play time depending on the quality of the player.  Dale Ervine and Matt Evans are amazing coaches that always played girls fairly.   In fact, I haven't seen a girls coach play the girls unfairly as of yet.  My girl was toward the bottom of the very good 02 DPL team and she played at least half the game (to give you some perspective).  I.e., if you are not so good and on the top team (which is ECNL now), you might not get much play time so you need to do your homework as a parent to make sure your kid is not the the worst on the team so you get adequate play time.  The girls side is definitely one of the top rated clubs in the nation.  The 04 ECNL team is one of the best in the country.  Not sure about the boys side but I'm hearing that girls are relatively much better than the boys.  I originally thought the same thing as I read above with regards to being corporate and I agree and actually like it now since it keeps things simple and fixes the nasty issues  of some players not paying dues.


Is Chino the Main hub? , I have a 2012 and I can’t  keep up. We must have played 5 diff ones in tourneys this last summer


----------



## soccer dude (Dec 20, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Is Chino the Main hub? , I have a 2012 and I can’t  keep up. We must have played 5 diff ones in tourneys this last summer


It used to be.  Norco is the main hub now.


----------



## soccer951IE (Jan 20, 2022)

Legends Norco isn't a good program for boys. It's a great girls program. They have some talented kids on the younger boys side but team wise they are awful. Most parents leave the club for better boys programs. Socal Elite is good for younger boys but as they get older there isn't any real programs to grow into.


----------

